# xorg-minimal and  Xorg -config



## jurgn (Feb 25, 2012)

I have installed xorg-minimal. Now when *I* do *Xorg -config* I have a problem with a missing libz.so.6 thrown from ld-elf.so.1:

```
shared object "libz.so.6" not found, required by "libXfont.so.1"
```

*L*inked ld-elf.so.1:

`ln -s /libexec/ld-elf.so.1 /usr/local/lib/libz.so.6`

*R*epeated command *Xorg -config*, result:

```
/libexec/ld-elf.so.1: /usr/local/lib/libz.so.6: version ZLIB_1.2.4.0 required by /usr/local/lib/libXfont.so.1 not found
```

How can I fix this error?


----------



## paulfrottawa (Feb 25, 2012)

How you tried a port-upgrade?  Also did you install the xorg-minimal by package or through the ports? 
Since your at minimal now would be a good time to do the port-upgrade.


----------



## diegoshaman (Feb 25, 2012)

Delete this link and reinstall the libXfont.

[CMD=]cd /usr/ports/x11-fonts/libXfont && make install clean[/cmd]


----------



## jurgn (Feb 25, 2012)

*T*hanks for reply diegoshaman. *Y*es, the ports tree is up to date, portaudit db is up to date too.
Maybe I should just delete the entire 8.1 release (my os) with the 8.2 release ports tree?
jurgn


----------



## jurgn (Feb 25, 2012)

paulfrottawa said:
			
		

> How you tried a port-upgrade?  Also did you install the xorg-minimal by package or through the ports?
> Since your at minimal now would be a good time to do the port-upgrade.


diegosshaman, I will do what you suggest, ignore the preceeding post it was addressed to paulfrottawa.
*T*hanks again for your reply.
jurgn


----------



## jurgn (Feb 25, 2012)

diegoshaman said:
			
		

> Delete this link and reinstall the libXfont.
> 
> [CMD=]cd /usr/ports/x11-fonts/libXfont && make install clean[/CMD]


*T*hanks for reply, diegoshaman, I will do what you suggest.
jurgn


----------



## jurgn (Feb 26, 2012)

diegoshaman said:
			
		

> Delete this link and reinstall the libXfont.
> 
> [CMD=]cd /usr/ports/x11-fonts/libXfont && make install clean[/cmd]


diegoshaman, the version of libXfont is a package not from the ports tree.
I have attempted this:
[cmd=]pkg_delete libXfont-1.4.4,1[/cmd] but it is required by xorg-server-1.7.5,1. Is there a way to force a package deletion? I feel stuck at this point, maybe attempting deleting xorg-server-1.7.5,1?


----------



## SirDice (Feb 26, 2012)

jurgn said:
			
		

> I have attempted this:
> [cmd=]pkg_delete libXfont-1.4.4,1[/cmd] but it is required by xorg-server-1.7.5,1. Is there a way to force a package deletion?


Try reading the man page; pkg_delete(1).


----------



## jurgn (Feb 26, 2012)

SirDice, good comment, I should have known.
jurgn


----------

